# 2ww -please keep me sane!



## OliveBay

I'm in the dreaded 2ww for the first time since losing my baby. I think I'm about 5dpo and am already feeling sooooo impatient about testing. Hoping to wait til around the 22nd Dec to test (but I do have a big stash of ICs which I'm bound to want to try before then!)

Is anyone else also in the 2WW? I know there were a few people talking about TTC recently.

I'd love a bit of company and some wise words to keep me away from testing too soon!


----------



## kiki04

I am 5dpo today as well :happydance: I have a stash of IC as well and want to start soon :rofl: I had random spotting anda temp dip today so I am fearfully holding out, trying very hard not to let it get to my head cuz I wasn't even trying this month... I was going to start next month :dohh:


----------



## SarahJane

I am not yet TTC but am here to hold your hand. I have been guilty of being super obsessive about TTC every single month between Evelyn and this latest one. It drove me insane and I wasted millions of tests!

I hope you get through the next few days and get that bfp :hugs:


----------



## dnlfinker

I am now 16 days dpo with no cycle and STILL negative pregnancy tests. I dont think 
anybody can beat the record of testing sticks I used this month!


----------



## kiki04

Well I think I went through about 30 OPK's this month just waiting to O and I finally did on cd23 :dohh:


----------



## SarahJane

I have just bought 50 opks and 50 hpts ready for ttc again, I only found out I lost this one 2 days ago, I am seriously obsessed!

I do hope you get some nice BFP's this cycle


----------



## KamIAm

I'm super excited for you girls!!! Can't wait to hear updates! I am a complete POAS-aholic (heck, I think I'd pee on just about anything during that crazy 2WW) Hahaha :rofl: So, hope to be seeing some poas action hahaha :wacko: :winkwink: Wanna hear all that wonderful symptom spotting that I KNOW you girls will be doing!!:happydance:


----------



## Hellylou

Not TTC at the moment but keeping everything crossed for you!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## kiki04

KamIAm said:


> I'm super excited for you girls!!! Can't wait to hear updates! I am a complete POAS-aholic (heck, I think I'd pee on just about anything during that crazy 2WW) Hahaha :rofl: So, hope to be seeing some poas action hahaha :wacko: :winkwink: Wanna hear all that wonderful symptom spotting that I KNOW you girls will be doing!!:happydance:

Symptom spotting? Us? Says who? :wacko: We dont do that in here :haha:


----------



## dnlfinker

dnlfinker said:


> I am now 16 days dpo with no cycle and STILL negative pregnancy tests. I dont think
> anybody can beat the record of testing sticks I used this month!

 Meant to say day 16 of the next cycle with no AF and BFN last month ! Hoping for some BFP this months , we need a spirit lift !


----------



## OliveBay

Ha ha, thanks ladies! So glad to know I'm not alone in my obsession (and impatience) with peeing on sticks! :rofl:


----------



## KamIAm

kiki04 said:


> KamIAm said:
> 
> 
> I'm super excited for you girls!!! Can't wait to hear updates! I am a complete POAS-aholic (heck, I think I'd pee on just about anything during that crazy 2WW) Hahaha :rofl: So, hope to be seeing some poas action hahaha :wacko: :winkwink: Wanna hear all that wonderful symptom spotting that I KNOW you girls will be doing!!:happydance:
> 
> Symptom spotting? Us? Says who? :wacko: We dont do that in here :haha:Click to expand...

Hahahahaha!!! :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## KamIAm

OliveBay said:


> Ha ha, thanks ladies! So glad to know I'm not alone in my obsession (and impatience) with peeing on sticks! :rofl:

Heck!!!! I'd POAS for ya :winkwink: :rofl:

Tomorrow is the first day of my lovely "O" window.... and we really aren't "ttc" this month, pfft! We're suppose to be "relaxing and seeing what happens"... Again, Pfft!!:haha: Of course I'll obsess quietly...:winkwink: I am ready for some POAS action ladies!! :happydance:


----------



## SarahJane

yay for relaxed kelly - always a good approach. (especially with secret obsessing anyway!)

Aren't you supposed to be doing your studies! :nope: :haha:


----------



## mhazzab

KamIAm said:


> OliveBay said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha, thanks ladies! So glad to know I'm not alone in my obsession (and impatience) with peeing on sticks! :rofl:
> 
> Heck!!!! I'd POAS for ya :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Tomorrow is the first day of my lovely "O" window.... and we really aren't "ttc" this month, pfft! We're suppose to be "relaxing and seeing what happens"... Again, Pfft!!:haha: Of course I'll obsess quietly...:winkwink: I am ready for some POAS action ladies!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Heehee Kelly he doesn't need to know that you are still obsessing I like your style. He can 'relax and see what happens' and you can pretend thats what you are doing Xx


----------



## kiki04

KamIAm said:


> OliveBay said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha, thanks ladies! So glad to know I'm not alone in my obsession (and impatience) with peeing on sticks! :rofl:
> 
> Heck!!!! I'd POAS for ya :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Tomorrow is the first day of my lovely "O" window.... and we really aren't "ttc" this month, pfft! We're suppose to be "relaxing and seeing what happens"... Again, Pfft!!:haha: Of course I'll obsess quietly...:winkwink: I am ready for some POAS action ladies!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well what are you doing on here! Go jump on hubby! :sex:


----------



## Bride2b

Yay ladies in the TWW madness!!!!cant wait to join you....just wish I knew when it will be!

Good luck to all,it's so hard not to poas!!!

X


----------



## kiki04

Is 6dpo too early to POAS? :rofl:


----------



## KamIAm

Hahaha!!! I know I know... I gotta "pace myself"... Or I should say.... "take it a lil easy on the man this month!!" Hahahaha... Sure I will ...:winkwink:

Thought you girls would like that approach :winkwink: :haha:

Sarah... Ahhh... I'm done with school for a few weeks!!! Yippee!! :happydance: Break time... Took my last test a bit ago !!! :happydance: No more classes for my until January 9th!! :dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::ninja::tease::wohoo::loopy::rain::bunny::flasher:


----------



## KamIAm

kiki04 said:


> Is 6dpo too early to POAS? :rofl:

Hmm? Kiki... Let me think about this...... :coffee: ... I vote NOPE!!! :haha: hahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Nikki_d72

KamIAm said:


> OliveBay said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha, thanks ladies! So glad to know I'm not alone in my obsession (and impatience) with peeing on sticks! :rofl:
> 
> Heck!!!! I'd POAS for ya :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Tomorrow is the first day of my lovely "O" window.... and we really aren't "ttc" this month, pfft! We're suppose to be "relaxing and seeing what happens"... Again, Pfft!!:haha: Of course I'll obsess quietly...:winkwink: I am ready for some POAS action ladies!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Ha! That's what I was meant to be doing too, then I found myself inexplicably running round the garden in a towel in the full moon "charging up" my moonstone necklace for fertility... Relaxed, oh yes, definitely. That was a couple of days after nearly making myself puke eating honey and raw cinnamon, yip, going all out on the relaxation this month! 

Prior to this I never told DH what was going on, I am the queen of the quiet obsession, he never did figure out why it was all go for one week a month, just took it, hehe. Let him relax right enough and we'll happily share your obsessing!

GL honey xxx and :dust: to all that want it xxx


----------



## KamIAm

Nikki_d72 said:


> KamIAm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliveBay said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha, thanks ladies! So glad to know I'm not alone in my obsession (and impatience) with peeing on sticks! :rofl:
> 
> Heck!!!! I'd POAS for ya :winkwink: :rofl:
> 
> Tomorrow is the first day of my lovely "O" window.... and we really aren't "ttc" this month, pfft! We're suppose to be "relaxing and seeing what happens"... Again, Pfft!!:haha: Of course I'll obsess quietly...:winkwink: I am ready for some POAS action ladies!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha! That's what I was meant to be doing too, then I found myself inexplicably running round the garden in a towel in the full moon "charging up" my moonstone necklace for fertility... Relaxed, oh yes, definitely. That was a couple of days after nearly making myself puke eating honey and raw cinnamon, yip, going all out on the relaxation this month!
> 
> Prior to this I never told DH what was going on, I am the queen of the quiet obsession, he never did figure out why it was all go for one week a month, just took it, hehe. Let him relax right enough and we'll happily share your obsessing!
> 
> GL honey xxx and :dust: to all that want it xxxClick to expand...

Hahahahaha!!! Nikki! I love this!!! :haha: We are SOOO alike :winkwink:


----------



## KamIAm

Soooooo Do Tell...... When ARE you girls gonna start testing???? Huh??? :winkwink:


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm only about 1 or a half DPO, so I'll leave it a couple of days lol! I'm off now to eat a pineapple, stalk and all, just keeping up that relaxation....

Where's everyone else at?


----------



## kiki04

Well tomorrow is 6dpo, which I KNOW will warrant a BFN but I still wanna POAS anyways :haha: We'll see :rofl:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Haha Kiki, enjoy...


----------



## OliveBay

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You ladies are hilarious! I thought it was just me who did the 'silent obsessing' whilst hubby thinks its all just left to chance! :haha:

With all this excitement I'm never going to be able to hold out until the 22nd to test! I will be repeating this mantra in my head all day today: I must not poas....I must not poas... (ooh, it's so hard!):dohh:


----------



## Nikki_d72

The truth is, I can't have pee-sticks in the house... I have one left from a 3-pack I bought last month (I don't buy them till day AF is due usually or I'll just waste them) and I was feeling nauseous yesterday and nearly peed on it - 1 day BEFORE Ovulation (well, OV day, I think it turned out to be). I actually had the box in my hand and then had a word with myself, out loud. I stopped myself from doing it and then had the cheek to feel quite proud of myself!! For not POS before ovulation, and having to give myself an actual talking-to, what a freak...

:rofl:


----------



## kiki04

BEFORE Ovulation! OMG that takes the win :rofl: :rofl:

I didnt POAS this morning for 2 reasons. 1. My temps didnt shoot right back up, and last cycle my temps were almost a full degree higher at this point... and 2. Cuz logic on 6dpo seems to work on me as I am JUST waking up.. if I were 13dpo... there is no such thing as logic though :rofl:


----------



## SarahJane

I have poas before ovulation in the past!!

Though it was just an experiment to see if I got the same evaps I get every time on cheapies lol

It had an evap on it... I wasn't pregnant :haha:

has anyone POAS yet? I want to see some lines!


----------



## yazoo

Have we a new ttc thread? lol All the action is here.


----------



## kiki04

Well I really dont feel pg at all... there was no rogue escapees down the tunnel that managed to succeed in their mission.... thats how I am feeling anyways :shrug:


----------



## SarahJane

You're not out til the fat lady sings kiki! Still plenty of time for things to change xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

SarahJane said:


> You're not out til the fat lady sings kiki! Still plenty of time for things to change xx

I agree with Sarah!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am praying for you.........XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

No Pee Pee action today? Wow... Great job :winkwink: Hahaha...

I am officially in THE window (well... so says my lil app on my iphone LOL) Lord knows I'm clueless.. HaHaHa :haha: I just go when it tells me to go! :haha::winkwink: I highly doubt there will be any action going on in my house today or tonight tho... unless it's 'make up' BD ... Grrrr... Men! Can't they pick a fight anytime other than THESE few days?!? :dohh: :growlmad: 

Sunday is MY glorious day... So, dang it... He WILL get over this quickly! hahah Momma's got work to do! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## mhazzab

KamIAm said:


> No Pee Pee action today? Wow... Great job :winkwink: Hahaha...
> 
> I am officially in THE window (well... so says my lil app on my iphone LOL) Lord knows I'm clueless.. HaHaHa :haha: I just go when it tells me to go! :haha::winkwink: I highly doubt there will be any action going on in my house today or tonight tho... unless it's 'make up' BD ... Grrrr... Men! Can't they pick a fight anytime other than THESE few days?!? :dohh: :growlmad:
> 
> Sunday is MY glorious day... So, dang it... He WILL get over this quickly! hahah Momma's got work to do! :winkwink: :rofl::rofl:

hahaha I know what you mean - the month I got pregnant, OH made me really mad the day before OV but I had to pretend I was ok and not annoyed with him so we didn't end up fighting and missing the big day! lol. Men indeed!
xx


----------



## kiki04

Well maybe you should initiate the make up BD :winkwink: 

Time for the key phrase....

"Pitter patter, lets git at er!" :rofl:


----------



## kiki04

So does anyone have any special plans on how to tell OH when you get your BFP???

Dear Heavenly father.... please give me sore nipples :dohh:

And this is where I say "See!! At 6am there is logic but NOW!!! Now I have held my pee for 6 hours will be 6.5 by the time I get home for lunch break and well... I am wondering if 6.5 hours is long enough to wait to POAS? :dohh: On 6dpo :dohh:


----------



## kiki04

That test couldnt have been any whiter if I painted it white myself :rofl:


----------



## KamIAm

hahahahaha!!! :rofl::xmas13::xmas8:

:saywhat: Girl your soooo funny! Yep, sound just like ME!!!! :friends:

Think we need an INTERVENTION!!! Arghhh hahaha :haha::haha:


----------



## kiki04

I think I will be visiting ye ol ebay to buy mass quantities of hpt's :rofl: And I am not even logging that one on my chart cuz I know its ridiculous :rofl:

Oh and my new 2 decimal thermometer came today in the mail.... so I even temped at 1:30 in the aftn just to see cuz I just HAD to try out my new thermometer :rofl: I am sooo looney! But FTR- My temp was way high! hahaha


----------



## Nikki_d72

kiki04 said:


> *BEFORE Ovulation! OMG that takes the win* :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I didnt POAS this morning for 2 reasons. 1. My temps didnt shoot right back up, and last cycle my temps were almost a full degree higher at this point... and 2. Cuz logic on 6dpo seems to work on me as I am JUST waking up.. if I were 13dpo... there is no such thing as logic though :rofl:

Haha, I know! In my defense, I was feeling sick and my last period was only for a day, so my ridiculous wee mind started ticking, "what if it wasn't a real period..." you know the rest! Although my last AF was only really for a day, it was full-flow so i was being stupid, this is what I had to tell myself.

As for peeing too early, I read someone else saying that they don't keep the tests in the bathroom, so go for their first pee and get rid of the FMU before they have a chance to think about it, then it's too late, I thought that was quite a good tactic...

Hope your temps do their thing Kiki, stranger things have happened, you're not out yet.


----------



## OliveBay

Kiki can't believe you POAS already!! I'm still holding out but i'm getting sooooo impatient! I don't 'feel' pregnant either, but am trying to reassure myself that its still very early. We're not out yet....

Thanks to everyone for their support and comments - I giggle every time I check this thread. You're a great bunch :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

:blush:


----------



## KamIAm

Hmmm.... Ebay.... Buy hpt in bulk.... Man, I have loads to learn....:blush: Running to the drug store every month is starting to add up , quick! Just might have to check out my good ole' pal Ebay :winkwink: Gotta stock up :thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

You can buy them 50-100 at a time on ebay for CHEAP! I dont do drug store ones at those prices! :nope:


----------



## KamIAm

kiki04 said:


> You can buy them 50-100 at a time on ebay for CHEAP! I dont do drug store ones at those prices! :nope:

Ok... I found a lot of 20 opk's and 5 hpt's .... a good deal?? Hope they come with instructions! hahaha ... HOly crap! You POAS with OPK???? Well OMG! :happydance: Are you serious??? Why haven't I checked these lil suckers out earlier???? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

HOLD THE PHONE!!!! I just seen a bunch for 50 opk and 20 hpts for $15!!! What? That's what I was paying for 1 stinking hpt ...... WOW!!!


----------



## KamIAm

KamIAm said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> You can buy them 50-100 at a time on ebay for CHEAP! I dont do drug store ones at those prices! :nope:
> 
> Ok... I found a lot of 20 opk's and 5 hpt's .... a good deal?? Hope they come with instructions! hahaha ... HOly crap! You POAS with OPK???? Well OMG! :happydance: Are you serious??? Why haven't I checked these lil suckers out earlier???? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> HOLD THE PHONE!!!! I just seen a bunch for 50 opk and 20 hpts for $15!!! What? That's what I was paying for 1 stinking hpt ...... WOW!!!Click to expand...



Just placed my order ... should be arriving at my door within the next 4 days!!!! Oh My Lord... I think I am having chest pains... :happydance: :rofl::bike::headspin::ninja::icecream::juggle::tease::fool::wohoo::loopy::flasher::rain::bunny:\\:D/:holly::xmas8::xmas12::xmas13:

Just bought 50 opk's and 20 hpt's for $15!!!!

I now need an INTERVENTION!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Haha, there'll be no stopping you now kelly!


----------



## kiki04

Oh no I created a monster!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Bride2b

:xmas13: Its soooo funny! I brought 45 opks & 5 HPT off ebay on Fri, even tho I had some cheapie HPT left from last time! I'm not even at the stage yet of even starting to try...still friggin bleeding!!!!!!:growlmad::xmas11:

Lets just hope none of us need this massive bulk supply!!!!:xmas12:


----------



## KamIAm

kiki04 said:


> Oh no I created a monster!!!! :rofl:



Gotta pee....gotta pee....gotta pee.... :happydance: Is it time yet???? :dohh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I should get my opk's in mail either Friday or Saturday... I "should" be "O" on Sunday... Hmm, wonder if I'll get to sneak a few test runs in .... :blush: :haha:


----------



## kiki04

At least your will be arriving just in time to use them! Mine didnt so I had to sit and stare at them, and wait until it was OPK time :haha:


----------



## kiki04

I keep depressing myself with my chart... I stare at it wondering why my temps are so low :dohh: Now I feel AF coming so I can't wait to just get on with it and start a fresh new cycle with my NEW BBT!! :happydance: I didnt want to switch my BBT in the middle of a cycle so I am waiting until AF arrives to use my new one. But on my chart it looks like AF is about to arrive, but that only gives me like a 8 day LP which is soooo not enough or even my normal which is around 14! I just want this cycle over with already :brat:


----------



## Bride2b

kiki04 said:


> I keep depressing myself with my chart... I stare at it wondering why my temps are so low :dohh: Now I feel AF coming so I can't wait to just get on with it and start a fresh new cycle with my NEW BBT!! :happydance: I didnt want to switch my BBT in the middle of a cycle so I am waiting until AF arrives to use my new one. But on my chart it looks like AF is about to arrive, but that only gives me like a 8 day LP which is soooo not enough or even my normal which is around 14! I just want this cycle over with already :brat:

If its not your month hun at least you can enjoy a few cheeky vinos over christmas and new year. You will also get to use your OPKs and new BBT too!
I know it doesnt make up for the BPF but got to keep positive! Your not out until that ugly witch shows up!


----------



## OliveBay

Kiki don't give up hope yet hun. Maybe your body is just playing silly tricks. :hugs:

Would it be terrible if I confessed that I caved today and POAS......?!!! :blush: Obviously nothing at all there. Only 7dpo, I'm such an idiot! :haha: Common sense tells me that I HAVE to wait until at least Sunday now before testing again. 11dpo isn't totally ridiculous is it?!

Bride, good call on the suggestion of drinks over Christmas as a pick-me-up if these BFPs don't show up. I actually had the same thought myself last night! I do like a nice glass of bubbly with my Christmas dinner, and I am partial to a Baileys or sherry on Christmas Eve.....but obviously I'm still secretly hoping I won't be able to have them!


----------



## kiki04

Yes I will *deserve* a beautiful and large glass of red wine this xmas if I dont get a bfp :haha:


----------



## KamIAm

OliveBay... Kiki....:happydance: POAS DANCE!! :happydance:

It's not over til the ugly witch shows.... :thumbup:

Can't wait to hear daily , if not multiple daily posts with updates!

Kiki, it's those months you just don't think you are preg when you really are!!:happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Well since I only have 5 hpt's left I dont wanna waste them... so I POAS using an OPK today since they can detect hcg as well :rofl: It had a line actually! :haha:

What?! I just needed to POAS :shrug:


----------



## OliveBay

What does that mean then? Does that count as a BFP?! I've never used on OPK as a pregnancy test so I don't really understand! :dohh:


----------



## OliveBay

Waiting til the weekend didn't really work. POAS again this morning (9dpo with FMU) but again got the whitest test in the world. :nope: I know its probably way too early for anything to show up yet, but I'm thinking this isn't going to be my month....


----------



## kiki04

You and me both.. had a massive temp plummet this morning which wouldnt be the case if I were pg :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

OK so even my FF is confused by my chart this month :dohh: I had solid crosshairs and coverline... and this morning it lowered my coverline and changed my crosshairs to dotted lines :shrug: WTF?!


----------



## Bride2b

OliveBay said:


> Waiting til the weekend didn't really work. POAS again this morning (9dpo with FMU) but again got the whitest test in the world. :nope: I know its probably way too early for anything to show up yet, but I'm thinking this isn't going to be my month....

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, I got my BFP last time (with Bertie) when I totally didnt expect it & Christine did on here yesterday, your not out until that witch shows up

xx


----------



## Bride2b

kiki04 said:


> OK so even my FF is confused by my chart this month :dohh: I had solid crosshairs and coverline... and this morning it lowered my coverline and changed my crosshairs to dotted lines :shrug: WTF?!

I really wish I knew how all these things worked, I joined FF last time but kept jumping out of bed before I temped, so never bother to enter the info. There must be an expert amongst us somewhere!

For me, been out xmas shopping today & seems bleeding hasnt returned which I was worried about with being more mobile. I'm just waiting for AF now so I can join you ladies poas! OH did ask when we can start trying for another baby today. I do feel nervous now about :sex: as we havent :sex: since before all this has happened. Did anyone else feel like this?xx


----------



## OliveBay

I didn't feel nervous about BDing til we were actually ing the process, if that makes sense! The midwife advised us to wait 6 weeks before attempting any action and I'm so glad we waited that long (even though it seemed like forever and I was reeeeeally wanting it sooner :blush:)

The first time we BD'd all I could think of was when I delivered my baby and we were _very _cautious, but its got easier every time since and now things are back to normal now :winkwink:

Looking forward to you joining the POAS madness!


----------



## OliveBay

Sooo....i'm 11dpo today. POAS again first thing and nothing conclusive, but if you hold the test a certain way in the right light and sort of squint a bit there _may_ be something vaguely resembling the faintest pink line ever. Perhaps. I think I'm possibly clutching at straws but I'm going to POAS everyday now just to check! But only once a day.......probably. :wacko:

The 'line' (if it even deserves to be called that!) was sort-of there by 5 mins then got a bit nore visible by 10 mins, and got even stronger after 10 mins when it was definitely visible. The instructions say not to read the results after 10 mins, so I'm wondering if its just an evap. I'm not really sure about evaps though, and I've had negative tests on these strips before (One Step 10miu) and I've left them for hours and there's still only been the control line.

I definitely don't feel pregnant so I'm trying not to get my hopes up and read too much into this, but I can't help being so impatient! Any words of wisdom, advice or sanity?


----------



## mhazzab

OliveBay said:


> Sooo....i'm 11dpo today. POAS again first thing and nothing conclusive, but if you hold the test a certain way in the right light and sort of squint a bit there _may_ be something vaguely resembling the faintest pink line ever. Perhaps. I think I'm possibly clutching at straws but I'm going to POAS everyday now just to check! But only once a day.......probably. :wacko:
> 
> The 'line' (if it even deserves to be called that!) was sort-of there by 5 mins then got a bit nore visible by 10 mins, and got even stronger after 10 mins when it was definitely visible. The instructions say not to read the results after 10 mins, so I'm wondering if its just an evap. I'm not really sure about evaps though, and I've had negative tests on these strips before (One Step 10miu) and I've left them for hours and there's still only been the control line.
> 
> I definitely don't feel pregnant so I'm trying not to get my hopes up and read too much into this, but I can't help being so impatient! Any words of wisdom, advice or sanity?

no words of wisdom...but, if you do see a faint 'possible' line its definately worth POAS again tomorrow! Damn this waiting, it sucks!

I had a very very very faint 'is it there or isn't it?' at 10dpo and I really wasn't convinced there was anything there at all, but just because I was feeling reckless and there was one there, I POA(digi)S and was very surprised to see 'Pregnant'! Do you have any symptoms at all?

x


----------



## Bride2b

:xmas12: Ohhh I'm so excited about your next poas update!!!!!!!! is it tomorrow yet? :xmas13:

Good luck Sally!xxxx


----------



## Hellylou

Oh wow, how exciting!! I will be checking in first thing in the morning for an update!!


----------



## kiki04

Well I will be checking in first thing awaiting another POAS result!! :happydance: 

I havent even POAS because my chart is so darn bizarre I dont know what to make of it :haha: I am guessing AF will arrive on cd37 :shrug:


----------



## KamIAm

Well Hello Dpo girls!!! :happydance:

How are you all....Can't wait to hear all the news and updates!!!!

Kiki...when are you testing??? Sally... Anymore poas action? Any good stuff? (hope to God I got your name right, sorry!) ... :hugs:

I haven't gotten my opk's in the mail yet!!!! :shrug::dohh: I'm dying for those precious lil sticks! :winkwink: By my calculations and history, I "should" be ovulating tomorrow, SHOULD.. Now I am questioning everythign hahah... So, guess we'll see....

When I am due to start testing... I'll actually be away on vacation, my goal is NOT to obsess and start testing... I'm wanna wait and see if af shows... She will be due right around New Years eve.... Fingers crossed for you all!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## KamIAm

Oh, my new avatar says.."all I want for christmas is for those 2 tiny lines to show up!"( ...something like that...) 

Yes, I think that is what WE ALL would love to have happen... Have those 2 beautiful lines appear.... Xoxoxo


----------



## kiki04

I dont know if I will test again :shrug: With that big temp drop I really feel out. But that being said I am also hitting cd35 tomorrow :dohh: I normally have a 31-33 day cycle BUT that being said I also have about a 14 day luteal phase and I ovulated super late this month so I am thinking my luteal phase is staying the same but giving me a longer cycle. If I go past cd37 then I will start testing.. or if my temps start to work their way up again :shrug:

Hopefully your OPK's will show up tomorrow Kelly... then you can get in on this POAS madness :haha:


----------



## kiki04

Yikes! I just went and calculated my next few fertile days on my next few cycles, and if I dont get pg next cycle... but the one after that, I will have the exact same due date I had with Hadlee... I'm not sure how I would feel about that :nope:


----------



## Hellylou

I just worked out if I was pg this cycle I would be due Sep 14th, 4 days after Thomas was born...maybe not this cycle then, I think that would be hard to bear.

Sally - looking for that poas update!!


----------



## kiki04

Lalalalala sitting here waiting ever so patiently for a POAS update :munch:


----------



## kiki04

OK well I decided to give my OWN update since a certain someone is MIA :dohh:

I POAS cuz I wanted too :haha: It was NOT fmu, nor did I hold it for awhile... it was pretty dilute urine hahah and I am 12 dpo, cd 35 and.... drum roll pls!! ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

:bfn:


----------



## mhazzab

awww Krissy...sorry. :hugs: you gonna try again tomorrow with FMU? You got any symptoms or are you just POAS because you wanna? (it's a good a reason as any!!!)

x


----------



## kiki04

I just did because I wanted to. I dont have any symptoms and dont really feel AF coming, yet in my mind I know she is if that makes any sense? Im not upset about seeing a bfn though as I was expecting to see it :shrug:


----------



## KamIAm

Krissy you silly bird hahahahaha :rofl::friends:

Your poas addiction sounds as bad as mine... :blush: I rushed out to the poor mailman and grab THE package! LOL!!!! Ran, and I mean RAN to the bathroom, riped the package opened and just gazed in awe for a minute at all those beautiful lil sticks!!!! :flower::happydance:

Well, I poas about noon, not sure if that's a great time frame, I have lots of researching to do online, i know nothign about these crazy things but I do know what positive and negative mean.... And I got a faint positive... I calculated I should have ovulated yesterday so could that faint + be from me ending or be from me beginning?? I figured I'd poas again tomorrow to see if it's bold or gone... :shrug: 

Me and OH didn't get "together" as much as I'd like but think we hit pretty spaced out during MY time... :winkwink: FX'd!!!!!

My plan, as of now, is... My af should show up about the last of Dec- Jan 1st... but I'll be out of town on vacation those days, so I am NOT gonna take any hpt with me..... Gonna just wait and see if she shows and if she doesn't then when I get back home I'll start the obsessing testing! :happydance: SOunds like a good game plan doesn't it, now lets see IF I can handle it, I think I will.... We'll see! :blush:

How is everyone else????? Any poas updates????


----------



## kiki04

OK let me clarify this "faint positive" :rofl: There is no such thing :haha: You might have a light line every single day of your cycle. I rarely get a stark white opk. There is one and only one positive, no faint ones... and thats when the test line is AS DARK or DARKER then the control line. That is the only way it is considered positive as all other lines are considered negative :thumbup: All the rest are just slight detections of your hormones :shrug: The only way to know if you have O'd yet is to keep POAS every day. And the optimal time to POAS with an OPK is in the aftn early evening. Dont use FMU for an OPK...


----------



## OliveBay

Hi ladies. So sorry to keep you in suspense, it's been a busy old day and I've only got time for a real quick update. The POAs eagerly anticipated update is in......:haha:

Well, today I've POAS twice, one with FMU and another just now when I got in from work. Both showing pretty much the same really faint possible line, tonight's a bit stronger though (but I forgot my watch :dohh: so I'm not sure how soon it appeared. Must have been under 10 mins). I'm starting to get gradually more and more hopeful that this means something but still trying not to get my hopes up too much until I get a definite line. AF is due in 2 days so still need to wait it out a bit longer.

I am soooo addicted to those lovely little sticks, peeing on them is my new hobby! :haha: I do have a couple of digis in stock but am being very strict about saving them until I'm certain - they're only to be used after AF is due and only when I'm pretty sure I'll get a BFP. They're too expensive to waste and seeing 'Not pregnant' on one would just make me too sad. I'll continue in my hopeful uncertainty for a few more days.......

PS I haven't even told OH about my POAS antics yet. Don't think I really want to tell him til I'm sure. :dohh:

See you tomorrow for the next installment of this daily drama!!! (Big hugs to you all too by the way!)


----------



## Bride2b

OHHHHH ladies I'm on tenter hooks,this is like the next installment of a blockbuster movie, one which will send you into floods of tears when something amazing happen!

Love you all.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

Blimey Sally you are a stronger person than me, I'd have had the digis out by now!! I will stay quietly optimistic for you and await tomorrows updates. Feel free to post pics of your tests! I do find it hard to believe you would get that many evaps though...x


----------



## kiki04

Oh I can't wait!! I think this is the start of something good and I want pics!!


----------



## Hellylou

This sounds so positive, I am so excited...get that digi, girl!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

OK my chart has taken away my crosshairs now :shrug: Meaning it is not sure I ovulated. I had 2 days of +OPK's and it is on my chart along with a temp spike... wtf?! CD 36 now and no AF... I *think* I can feel her on the way though....


----------



## KamIAm

kiki04 said:


> OK let me clarify this "faint positive" :rofl: There is no such thing :haha: You might have a light line every single day of your cycle. I rarely get a stark white opk. There is one and only one positive, no faint ones... and thats when the test line is AS DARK or DARKER then the control line. That is the only way it is considered positive as all other lines are considered negative :thumbup: All the rest are just slight detections of your hormones :shrug: The only way to know if you have O'd yet is to keep POAS every day. And the optimal time to POAS with an OPK is in the aftn early evening. Dont use FMU for an OPK...

Thanks Krissy for the lessons :winkwink: Much needed! :blush: :haha:


----------



## blav

kiki04 said:


> OK let me clarify this "faint positive" :rofl: There is no such thing :haha: You might have a light line every single day of your cycle. I rarely get a stark white opk. There is one and only one positive, no faint ones... and thats when the test line is AS DARK or DARKER then the control line. That is the only way it is considered positive as all other lines are considered negative :thumbup: All the rest are just slight detections of your hormones :shrug: The only way to know if you have O'd yet is to keep POAS every day. And the optimal time to POAS with an OPK is in the aftn early evening. Dont use FMU for an OPK...

My instructions say to use FMU :dohh:

What are the chances the OPK is wrong and I have actually ovulated, I wonder.


----------



## mhazzab

blav said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> OK let me clarify this "faint positive" :rofl: There is no such thing :haha: You might have a light line every single day of your cycle. I rarely get a stark white opk. There is one and only one positive, no faint ones... and thats when the test line is AS DARK or DARKER then the control line. That is the only way it is considered positive as all other lines are considered negative :thumbup: All the rest are just slight detections of your hormones :shrug: The only way to know if you have O'd yet is to keep POAS every day. And the optimal time to POAS with an OPK is in the aftn early evening. Dont use FMU for an OPK...
> 
> My instructions say to use FMU :dohh:
> 
> What are the chances the OPK is wrong and I have actually ovulated, I wonder.Click to expand...

I think the CBFM says to use FMU doesn't it? I might be wrong, would have to check that!


----------



## blav

mhazzab said:


> blav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> OK let me clarify this "faint positive" :rofl: There is no such thing :haha: You might have a light line every single day of your cycle. I rarely get a stark white opk. There is one and only one positive, no faint ones... and thats when the test line is AS DARK or DARKER then the control line. That is the only way it is considered positive as all other lines are considered negative :thumbup: All the rest are just slight detections of your hormones :shrug: The only way to know if you have O'd yet is to keep POAS every day. And the optimal time to POAS with an OPK is in the aftn early evening. Dont use FMU for an OPK...
> 
> My instructions say to use FMU :dohh:
> 
> What are the chances the OPK is wrong and I have actually ovulated, I wonder.Click to expand...
> 
> I think the CBFM says to use FMU doesn't it? I might be wrong, would have to check that!Click to expand...

Not sure about CBFM but I have the first response digital one and it says to use FMU. Although, I read some reviews online just now and it got TERRIBLE ones, which actually gives me a little hope that maybe I did ovulate and it just didn't detect it. I need to stop worrying about it, or I'll never get pregnant!


----------



## KamIAm

I got a stock pile of IC (Internet Cheapies) and read those instructions and they said to NOT use FMU .. :shrug: Guess it all depends on the brand ....

FX'd for you girls!!!! 

I HIGHLY doubt we made a baby this go around, but guess we'll see .. :winkwink: as of TODAY I'm not stressing out about it... Man, I hope this lasts! hahahah, but you all know how that goes... :muaha:


----------



## blav

KamIAm said:


> I got a stock pile of IC (Internet Cheapies) and read those instructions and they said to NOT use FMU .. :shrug: Guess it all depends on the brand ....
> 
> FX'd for you girls!!!!
> 
> I HIGHLY doubt we made a baby this go around, but guess we'll see .. :winkwink: as of TODAY I'm not stressing out about it... Man, I hope this lasts! hahahah, but you all know how that goes... :muaha:

Yeah, in the same boat as you on all fronts. :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

I dont know much about the digital ones... but the dip sticks are for later in the day. Reason being is LH is supposed to build up during the course of the day which is why you will find it common for women to get a -OPK at 3pm but test again at 10pm and get a blazing + :shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Now here I sit on cycle day 36 not having the slightest effin clue what is going on :brat: I am officially... LATE!! By 3 days :dohh: Im super tired and have been napping the last couple days but I get really tired with AF as well... thing is I should be DONE AF by now and she hasn't even shown up :dohh:


----------



## yazoo

Hey all, just checking in quickly- I noticed the other thread was very quiet and seen that its all happening here. I havent really been reading this thread so I'm all confused now. lol ANyway just wanted to say hey so hey. :winkwink:


----------



## kiki04

I think we somewhat formed another TTC thread and the other one if for general chit chat :shrug:


----------



## OliveBay

Hi Ladies. I hope people don't mind that this seems to have taken over as a new TTC thread - I certainly didn't want to steal people away from the other thread!

Krissy, I hope you get some answers to your crazy cycle soon - what on earth is going on?!! So frustrating!

Kelly, I hope you're getting your head around the OPKs. It certainly took me a month to really understand them.

Anyway, here's today's update. Are you ready.......?!

AF was due tomorrow and I still wasn't feeling confident enough to try a digi (I didn't want to waste them!) so used FRER when I got home from work, and this is what I got...... I'm fairly certain that's not an evap! I wish I'd used the digi now. I was thinking about using it after the FRER but I ran out of pee!!! (might use it tomorrow just for fun!)

And Mhairi sorry for not answering your question sooner, but no I've not had any real symptoms. Am feeling a bit kind of bleurgh today and off my food but had just put that down to having a bit of a cold. I'm convincing myself its the start of morning sickness now!

This still isn't sinking in, I'm so amazingly happy. Told OH straight away and showed him the FRER, he's happy too. I can't quite believe it all!
 



Attached Files:







FRER 20 Dec.jpg
File size: 109.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mhazzab

oh my gosh Sally! first of all...can't believe you made us wait ALL DAY!!! what are you doing to us - what are you doing to yourself, waiting till after work, lol? there's most definately a second line there, and that was without FMU! Please POA(digi)S tomorrow you will feel so much better seeing those words, I promise you! I'm pretty sure you're going to like what it says :hugs:

I'm so happy, we had a run of BFPs a couple of months ago I hope this is the start of another one XXX


----------



## yazoo

OMG Sally- Just after coming in. Your pregnant. Wow. I've missed so much from not coming in here. Congratulations hun :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kiki04

OMG OMG OMG Sally!!!! :happydance: This is the bestest news ever!! :cloud9: So happy for you hun :happydance: I wanna see the pic of the digi tomorrow saying PREGNANT!! :dance:


----------



## KamIAm

Ohhhh.... My.... Gosh!!!! :yipee:

Sally ... This has made my day!!!!! Super Congrats to you and OH!! :dance: Lovin' that second line!!!! Awesome!!! :headspin:

Can NOT wait to see that digi in the morning chicka!!!! You know You HAVE to use it :loo:

:winkwink::wohoo::loopy::rain::flasher::bunny::juggle::ninja::icecream::tease::shipw::headspin::yipee::friends::dance::xmas8::holly:\\:D/:xmas12:


What an amazing Christmas Blessing sent your way!!!! :crib:


Merry Christmas Chicka!!! :xmas16:


----------



## Hellylou

OMG!!! Congratulations I just knew it!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wonderful wonderful news xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Ahhhhhhh yay for you Sally!!!!!i'm so pleased for u!!!!!! U gotta get the digi out tomorrow & make sure u post too nice and early!!! Such wonderful gorgeous news xxxxx


----------



## OliveBay

Thanks ladies. Just logging on quickly from my phone before work. Have used the digi and got a lovely 'Pregnant 1-2'!!! I hardly slept last night i'm so excited! Now i've seen the digi i'm starting to belive it. Have got a pic but can't work out how to resize and upload it from my phone. Thanks so much for you lovely messages. Now how am i going to get away with not drinking over christmas without it looking suspicious?! Don't feel ready to tell our families yet


----------



## mhazzab

Wow Sally I am so happy for you!
I never started drinking again after losing the girls. Part of me didn't feel right doing it, part of me had lost the taste for it, and part of me was worried what would happen if I did (probably start bawling my eyes out!) have they seen you drink? Can you use any of these excuses??

So happy for you, yay! What a Christmas present for you and also for your angel, giving them a little brother or sister. Xx


----------



## Bride2b

Just say you have antibiotics for an inner ear infection...something that doesn't have obvious symptoms but enough to put off the scent!! I was preggers on my 30th & hadn't told anyone by that point & had to make excuses not to go out & party as I felt so ill! Maybe have some really strong blackcurrant juice in a wine glass & pretend it's red wine then try & act drunk!!!!! It's such a great little secret...so excited for u xxxx


----------



## KamIAm

Awww! I am SOOO happy for you... Isn't it wonderful seeing those beautiful letters on the digi :happydance:

Yes, Bride2b had a awesome idea... Antibiotics... Inner Ear Infection... Don't ya feel it, ear hurts a tad doesn't it LOL!!

Congrats Chicka!!! :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## dnlfinker

I am so happy to hear your great news , ~ CONGRATULATIONS~


----------



## winterwonder

Yay!!! :happydance: Congratulations Sally!


----------



## blav

AHHHH! I'm so excited and happy for you! This is amazing news. The perfect Christmas gift  

I don't even know what to say as I'm just completely overjoyed for you! Yaaaaaaay!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MummyStobe

Can't believe I missed all of this excited. 

:happydance: Wow wow wow :happydance: 

I'm super excited for you hun, what a fantastic Christmas present from your little angel. 

Congratulations :happydance: xxx


----------



## kiki04

CD 40 now ladies :dohh:


----------



## mhazzab

Have you tested at all? X


----------



## kiki04

Last test was like 5 days ago and it was a :bfn: :shrug:


----------



## mhazzab

I know your temps are sometimes below the cover line but they are still generally above. Was there anything weird about any of the temps below or the ones that are higher again? Like they were taken early / late /After alcohol / have you been ill?

Might be worth poas again just to see? If not, I hope AF comes soon so you can get going again xx


----------



## kiki04

Well the only thing I can think of is there have been a few days I have not taken my prescription. I only have like 2 days left but missed a few within the last week or so :shrug: Maybe that would have caused a temp shift below cover? :shrug: I honestly dont even feel her coming anymore. I did about a week ago... swore she was showing any minute and now I dont feel her AT ALL! I think I will test tomorrow morning... might get a xmas :bfp: Never know! I know it wont ruin my xmas if I see a :bfn: though because I am really not expecting one!


----------



## mhazzab

As long as you are sure it wouldn't ruin your day if you got BFN, I think you should go for it tomorrow. You might get a nice surprise, I do hope so. Assuming you get five mins to yourself to go for a pee, that might be easier said than done, lol.
Or you could always hold it in for a while and try tonight. Xx


----------



## Bride2b

:test::xmas13:

Good Luck xxx


----------



## majored

Well done & congrats to you xx


----------



## kiki04

Ugh I am soooo over this cycle already :brat:


----------



## OliveBay

Oh Krissy, I can't believe you're still being kept hanging like this. So frustrating for you :brat:

Sending you big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

OK seriously... I am making a game out of this now. Currently cd46 :dance: And suddenly having increased CM... but no AF. Soooo my game is... the guessing game on when AF will arrive. I am guessing January 6, 2012... you can all place your bets and we will see who is right! Ready.... set..... GO! :rofl:


----------



## mhazzab

Oh Krissy...this is rubbish, not knowing when AF will come.

I can't remember what you said about POAS, have you tested recently? 

xx


----------



## kiki04

I think the last time I tested was 5 or 6 days ago. I have given up on that prospect because even 5-6 days ago would ahve put me WAY far enough into it to show up something... but it was so white it was blinding :haha: 

But on a side note... I um.... :blush: kinda sorta bought a 3 pack on newborn onesies and some baby shampoo yesterday :blush: I thought I might start buying random stuff here and there so when it IS my turn... eventually.... I will be ready. Just ahve to find out a gender then clothes shop! :dance: OMG to be holding a newborn onesie... just melted me :cloud9: I want to just carry it in my purse so I can look at it in all its teeniness whenever I want :rofl:

But I wont I swear.. I'm not THAT crazy :rofl:


----------

